# Crabs



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

And not the bad kind. Lol.
I always hear that crabs work as good bait for the bigger reds and drum but I've never seen any of my usual bait shops sell it. I have two good friends coming into town and we were going to head out Thursday through Friday to fish the beach and I wanted to get them on some good sized fish. I was wondering if there's any good place in Houston (NW side preferably) where I could get some. I'm going to have to go Wednesday afternoon to buy them so I imagine that buying live ones doesn't really matter as they'll just die anyways but hey, at least they'll be fresh(ish) dead. I read somewhere Fiesta has them but wanted to confirm. 
Thanks in advance. Hope everyone's out fishing and tight lines.


----------



## richxd87 (May 12, 2010)

If it's in season, fiesta, HEB, and any asian supermarket should have them. if you put the crabs in the fridge, they will last a couple days i think. just make sure they have some air as well.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Appreciate it. Going to head over today.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Found them at Fiesta for 3.99/lb for anyone else whose interested.


----------



## speckrunner (Jul 22, 2011)

You could just get them at the beach. I heard they are bad


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Did you post a report?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nah, I didn't. Not much to report really. Caught whiting most of the day and took some crab out on the deeper lines but they went mostly untouched. Noticed that it looked like the meat had been picked out each time we brought em back in by something small. Going to try them again though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Try preparing the crabs like this to prevent those small fish from doing that!

http://catchingbigfish.net/CRABTIPS.html


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you. Bookmarked that page. 
I had actually cut them in half like I saw on a YouTube video and hooked them in and out the legs joints. Now I know better heh


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

99 Ranch, H-Mart, and even Hong Kong Markets.

... I get the smallest ones I can find. 
I throw them on the hook whole.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

TRG - What is H-mart?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Spectaker said:


> Awesome. Thank you. Bookmarked that page.
> I had actually cut them in half like I saw on a YouTube video and hooked them in and out the legs joints. Now I know better heh


Well, I can attest to the fact that Oscar knows a thing or two about fishing with crabs, but inserting the hook through one leg socket, or claw socket, and out another leg socket works just fine. That's my preferred method.

BTW, if you ever want to learn to catch Big Uglies, try to talk Oscar into a lesson. He's the absolute master in this part of the country. He catches more in his family's annual spring break fishing trip than most of us catch all year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks BIG! This years BU run was also a good one!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks BIG! This years BU run was also a good one!


Yeah, I saw the reports. One of these years I'm going to potlick your spring trip. LOL

Now let's get ready for some BTB! It's been way too long since I've seen you out there.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Yeah, I saw the reports. One of these years I'm going to potlick your spring trip. LOL
> 
> Now let's get ready for some BTB! It's been way too long since I've seen you out there.


Man, I wish I could BTB fish. It looks like so much fun. The kayak I have is fairly crappy and wouldn't trust it for something like that. I can make it out there but it'd be just too sketchy trying to stay out there. It's an Ascend A12T that I got off someone from TKF for cheap. Its not easy even just getting baits out. I was looking at nicer ones but in the end I decided my tuition was more important. Curse you responsibilities.
Eventually, Ill upgrade but for now, ill take whatever floats.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep. If we could get the Higher Ed Coordinating Board to approve courses in surf fishing... I'd be all over it. Until then... book learnin'.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill write a strongly worded letter advocating the practical application of things you come to learn through fishing to life. I'm sure they'll come around.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

histprof said:


> Yep. If we could get the Higher Ed Coordinating Board to approve courses in surf fishing... I'd be all over it. Until then... book learnin'.


This is an example of unadulterated discrimination. Several top universities now offer credit courses in bass fishing, tournaments in particular, but they discriminate against us saltwater fishermen. :an6:


----------

